# Number of resections and time between



## Justanothercp

I've had one resection 13 years ago. I've been on Lialda, Remicade, and Budesonide since. Recently I'm having signs of persistent narrowing again. 
*My question for those who have had a resection is how many have you had and what was the time period between surgeries??. *


----------



## JOconnor

I have had 3 resections.  There was 9 months between my first 2 and 5 years between my 2nd and 3rd.


----------



## Justanothercp

JOconnor said:


> I have had 3 resections.  There was 9 months between my first 2 and 5 years between my 2nd and 3rd.


Thank you. A couple follow up questions if you don't mind. How long has it been now since the 3rd. Are you taking Meds?


----------



## JOconnor

It has been around 10 years since my last resection.  I have taken Humira, cimzia, AMG 181 and am now taking Entyvio injections along with prednisone.  My resections have only given me relief for a very short period of time, usually a only a couple months.  Although for many people they do give long term improvement.


----------



## JOconnor

I was reading my posts and I have to correct myself sometimes I am not sure where my brain is.  It was about 10 years between my 2nd and 3rd resection.  My 3rd resection was around 5 years ago I had it completely backwards.


----------



## 24601

I've had four surgeries for fibrotic strictures. 3 1/2 years between surgeries 1 and 2, 4 1/2 years between 2 and 3 and 5 years between 3 and 4.

I waited far too long to have surgeries 1, 2 and 3 given the state I was in though (very malnourished, unable to keep food or liquids down, lots of pain etc.)

Surgeries 1, 2 and 3 left me with active disease as the areas affected were too extensive to resect; that made it less likely that I would have long between surgeries.


----------



## NJZen

I had a resection in 1990, and my second this year, so 25 years in between. I however likely brought this last one on, as I refused to get treatment thinking I'd find the 'right' diet and supplement regimen as the area became more and more damaged. :facepalm:

My current treatment is very light and I am responding OK so far. Pentasa and pantoprazol and a bunch of vitamin supplements, multis, D3, folic acid, oscal, though I believe many of those are due to the prednisone that I have just finished tapering off of yesterday. (ouch, the fatigue and muscle pain/cramps not fun)

My disease is much more active than it was 25 years ago, so i doubt i will get another 25, but who knows as I am no longer pretending I do not have Crohns.


----------

